# John Deere Buck 500



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

Anybody know anything about these?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

It was built for JD by Bombardier.


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

I think they only built them for a couple years. Did they have problems?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

cretebaby;805387 said:


> It was built for JD by Bombardier.


Bombardier bilt them and John Deere put there name on them.



skamaniac;805392 said:


> I think they only built them for a couple years. Did they have problems?


Ya, they don't make them any more. I don't think they had probablems, but I don't think they were very popular.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

mercer_me;805881 said:


> Bombardier bilt them and John Deere put there name on them.


Isn't that what I just said?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

cretebaby;805882 said:


> Isn't that what I just said?


Yes I just refrased it. I apoligize for steeling you what you said.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

cretebaby;805882 said:


> Isn't that what I just said?


Yeah, but you actually spelled a few words correctly in your post.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

hoskm01;839449 said:


> Yeah, but you actually spelled a few words correctly in your post.


LOL


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

They were called a Traxter when sold under the Bombardier name. 2005 was the last year they sold under that name which happens to be the year I bought mine.

I'm not sure what you want to know about them but as far as a work machine, at least for my type of work, they just don't get any better. Take a look at my pictures, you will see some of what I do with mine.


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, i bought it. It's 05 and had 64 miles on it. Doesn't want to idle though so i think a good carberateur cleaning should do the trick since it just sat in the guys pole barn. Came with a 60" plow and a 2500 Warn winch. I'd like to go with a synthetic rope set up. Reb, i noticed in your pics you have a rope setup that looks like about 4 strands of rope coming off the winch. 

I'm also thinking of fabricating a lift utilizing the winch and a pulley. I can come out of the front receiver and straight up and attach a pulley directly over the plow. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I do run 4 ropes off my 2500 lb. winch. A year or so ago I posted how to do it, not sure if it is still on here or not. I will take a look, see if I can find the instructions and pictures if you want.

If you have a Cycle Country plow pick up the down pressure system. It makes a world of difference in the performance of the plow. I doubt you will need to pulley system you mentioned but it is hard to say without trying it. The winch pocket is very low on the Traxter. It doesn't affect how I use it due to my down pressure system places the winch up high.


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

The plow is a John Deere. I don't know if one can be modified to fit it or not.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't know who made the John Deere plow. You might look at different plows to see if you can match one up or post a picture here. Someone might recognize it.


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

It has a 5 position angle if that helps.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I found a picture of a Buck with blade. http://www.machinefinder.com/ww/en-US/machine/1028597 Does this look like yours?

If it is, it appears to be a Moose plow or possibly an American Manufacturing plow which is for the most part a copy of a Moose plow. American Mfg. offers a down pressure system for their plows, http://www.eagleplows.com/2010_catalog_Page_15.html

You might give them a call, ask if it will fit your plow.


----------

